# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Aquarium Set Up >  sissortail behavour

## chris

hi all. had my tank going now for 5 weeks, lost a couple of platys but a strange thing happen today and i have no idea why.the sissortails are usually swimming at the front of the tank but today they are keeping to the back hiding behind the plants and low down. they only came out to have a frenzied feed and then go back. has anyone got any ideas why this might be as we havent had any problem before. thanks chris.

----------


## Gary R

Hi Chris

I would first check your water parameters for ph, hardness, alkalinity, nitrates, nitrites and ammonia an,d see how there are with you tank only being up and running for 5 weeks.

Let us know the readings  :Wink: 

Regards Gary

----------


## chris

hi gary, thanks for the reply, tested all  and everything spot on .since the thread all seems to have settled down and back to normal. have added some more fish 4 guppies 2 plattys and 2 loaches, 3 guppys and 1 loach dead over about 5 days. dont no why, all the rest seem healthy.

----------

